# Înrâurire (a înrâuri)



## 123xyz

Is the word "înrâurire" interchangeable with the word "influență"? What about the verb "a înrâuri"? Do they sound usual/acceptable? I suspect that they might be archaic/dialectal. Would it, for example, would they work in the following sentences:

*Înrâurirea *guvernului pe poporul se observă în tendințile noue de cumpărături.  
Prietenii lui îl* înrâuresc *și acum a început să se interese mai mult despre sport.
Limba franceză a fost* înrâurit* de dialectele germanice în regiunea.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## farscape

1. Please check out the definitions of the verb a înrâuri from the most important Romanian dictionaries here (dexonline.ro) It's not a very common word these days.

2. Don't know how you got your examples but they contain some serious grammar and lexical mistakes to begin with. In all cases other words/expressions would be used to convey the same message in today's language. A simple fix would be to replace a înrâuri with a influența:

 - (just a posibility, the intended meaning is lost to me, might as well be Influența poporului asupra guvernului, hard for me to tell based on the original context) Influența guvernului asupra poporul se observă în tendințele noi de cumpărături (still doesn't sound right)
- Prietenii lui îl influențează și acum a început să se intereseze mai mult de(spre) sport (a bit awkward but it's passable)
- Limba franceză a fost influențată de dialectele germanice în regiunea... (Or din regiune, again hard to tell based on the original context).

Let's be mindful of the rule of one topic per discussion thread - I will not comment on the mistakes I fixed in the text quoted above (new threads would have to be opened for that, if need be).

Best,
.


----------



## 123xyz

> 1. Please check out the definitions of the verb a înrâuri from the most important Romanian dictionaries here (dexonline.ro) It's not a very common word these days.



I already checked the definition in DEX - in fact, that's where I found it before making this post. Anyway, why would you tell me to check there? My question was never about the meaning of the word but about its popularity nowadays. This, in turn, is not addressed in DEX, just as it isn't addressed at www.hallo.ro or www.ro-en.ro - all three dictionaries merely provide definitions/translations.



> 2. Don't know how you got your examples but they contain some serious grammar and lexical mistakes to begin with. In all cases other words/expressions would be used to convey the same message in today's language. A simple fix would be to replace a înrâuri with a influența:



I didn't "get" the examples - I wrote them myself, and they very naturally contain mistakes as I have been learning Romanian for but a short period of time. However, the errors are not relevant, I was just trying to provide some context. As for "a influența", I know that it could be used as alternative. I was just wondering if "a înrâuri" is also an option. 



> Let's be mindful of the rule of one topic per discussion thread - I will not comment on the mistakes I fixed in the text quoted above (new threads would have to be opened for that, if need be).



That's fine. I just needed input as to the status of the word "a înrâuri" and you have affirmed that it's unusual.


----------



## irinet

123xyz said:


> Is the word "înrâurire" interchangeable with the word "influență"? What about the verb "a înrâuri"? Do they sound usual/acceptable? I suspect that they might be archaic/dialectal. Would it, for example, would they work in the following sentences:
> 
> *Înrâurirea *guvernului pe poporul se observă în tendințile noue de cumpărături.
> Prietenii lui îl* înrâuresc *și acum a început să se interese mai mult despre sport.
> Limba franceză a fost* înrâurit* de dialectele germanice în regiunea.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi, 
Nothing works in the given contexts.  They sound awkward. As you noticed from Farscape 's explanations,  the verb 'a înrâuri' is old,  no longer in use. We may hear at  the sermons nowadays,  and it can be found in literature,  esp.  in poems. 
Good luck in learning our language!


----------



## farscape

123xyz said:


> I already checked the definition in DEX - in fact, that's where I found it before making this post. Anyway, why would you tell me to check there? My question was never about the meaning of the word but about its popularity nowadays. This, in turn, is not addressed in DEX, just as it isn't addressed at www.hallo.ro or www.ro-en.ro - all three dictionaries merely provide definitions/translations.



I suggested dexonline.ro for two reasons: many people don't know the fact that the site is a collection of the most authoritative dictionaries of the Romanian language and has many other lexical and grammar resources, like the conjugations of verbs and so on. Had you checked the site you'd have seen that there is only one meaning for that word, which is an indication that the word is not very used and most likely some sort of port from another language as proven by the entry from Șeineanu's dictionary, which in 1929(!) considers it a neologism 




> I didn't "get" the examples - I wrote them myself, and they very naturally contain mistakes as I have been learning Romanian for but a short period of time. However, the errors are not relevant, I was just trying to provide some context. As for "a influența", I know that it could be used as alternative. I was just wondering if "a înrâuri" is also an option.



Studying dictionaries is one of the better ways to learn a language and IMHO, you probably have other things to worry when learning Romanian than what possible usage a înrâuri has. But what do I know, I was brought up on Romanian and my comments were only meant to help. I'm sorry to see that they seem to upset you. By the way, a year or so ago I discovered some glaring issues with halo.ro and I usually don't recommend it, but maybe things have changed for the better.

Best,
.


----------



## Remus65

The word "înrâurire" has a more artistical, poetical, literar meaning. Râu (rîu in the former ortography) = river (engl.), from latin rivus. Also in latin fluere means "to flow" in english. From here "influență". The both words are symonimous, but you must make a selection depending of context.


----------



## irinet

Remus65;14566627..... Also in latin fluere means "to flow" in english. From here "influență". The both words are symonimous said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> I hope you are not talking about a common etymology  of the word 'influence' (where's the common root?)  and the link you or DEX have suggested it might have in relation to the verb 'a *înrâuri*'?! They are synonyms only. When it comes to the origin of the word in question,   it' s more related to the old verb '*a râura*'  to the synonymous 'flow' , don't you think? The topic now goes to the remote origin of 'a înrâuri', leaving lexicology aside and sliding clearly  into the Semantics.
> There has always been 'water', this case 'rivers' / 'rivus',  that had influenced Earth population. I would say that the issue here is pure _semantical_,  more precisely, it's _metonymy_  referring  to purpose: from the ancient  times,  humans had settled (villages, towns,  etc.)  next to  the 'water'   (rivus/flumen)  in order to  survive. That is my idea for now coming to support 'a râura'  as synonymous to'fluere/fluencer' or the Latin variant ('fluo' - En.  'flow' =stream)  you gave. That is a clear case of old versus new vocabulary.
> Of course,  new opinions are welcomed!


----------

